# Mini pool party!



## Melinda Dean (May 31, 2011)

Yesterday I broke out the kiddie pool for the minis. It is really hot here and, boy, did baby Chester love it. Of course I missed getting the picture as he laid down in it! Then Big Bucky ran him away and claimed the pool for himself. Wish I had a big pool for me. I had to be content to stand under the water hose. Melinda


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (May 31, 2011)

That's so cute!!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 31, 2011)

Too cute! We used to have a kiddy pool like that for my first pony...might have to try it again...


----------



## little lady (May 31, 2011)

What a good way to beat the heat.


----------



## Seashells (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun photos...Your horse is a beauty, too!


----------

